# Train show in Rochester.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I went to the Diplomat Party House train show today, and was a little disappointed with some of the guys and their pricing. I saw several Hudson for $160(?), a bay window caboose for $75, and other crazy things. There were 2 boxes full of flyer stuff; a 322, 302AC, and another 302. A transformer, and about 6-7 freight cars. I asked the vendor about the trains and he wanted to get rid of everything at once. His price was $200 bucks. I asked about the box of engines and he replied $150 bucks. I then asked about the 322, as that's really the one I wanted, and he replied $150 bucks. Too rich for me.. I then went to another vendor who got there late, and I was looking over his stuff. He asked if I needed any help, and I asked him if he had a Comet engine for my 3 car set. He said yep, I got one, and unwrapped it for me. In my opinion it was in very nice shape and I asked him how much?? He said he wanted $85 bucks, and I said I have 4 $20 dollar bills in my pocket. He took it! Yay!! After milling around for a while, I went through everyone's stuff again, and spotted a blue stripe passenger vista dome from the same seller I got the Comet from. It's a nice one, in my opinion, and offered him $50 bucks for it.. He took it..I now have the Comet engine, and 4 passenger cars.. It was a good day.. He also had a Rocket AA passenger set I wanted, as well as a Santa Fe ABA passenger set. I didn't get around to asking the prices on those, as I promised my wife I would bring some money home with me for a couple of pizzas for the football games,lol.. Pictures to follow.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a few pix of the "new" Comet, along with the vista dome I picked up Sunday.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I pulled the shell off tonight, and did some clean-up on the innards. Polished the armature, and cleaned out the gear boxes that had tons of hardened grease in them. New grease,a oil job, and replaced a burned-through original wire with no insulation with new wire, and she purrs like a kitten. This loop gets fed by my 30B, and all the locos love the added juice. I have a Hudson and a 290 Pacific running through my recently acquired ZW and I can spin the drivers on those 2,lol...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice adds for the stable....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I acquired a Comet engine at an auction some months ago but never got any blue striped coaches for it. Still looking for the 4-car set if it ever should pop up. I'm patient and can wait. Right now she is pulling some plastic chrome 900 series coaches and it still looks great doing it.....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that!!!


----------

